# It's OK to be racist if I do it.



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Not sure if you guys have heard of this ninny. She is Congresswoman Loretta Sanchez. We've had to listen to her for 10 terms and trust me, her speaking is like nails on a chalk board. She is now a candidate for the US Senate and we can only hope she loses. She is an idiot but the the kind of idiot that goes along with all people working hard to ruin this country.

She was video taped over the weekend making racist remarks about Native Americans. She confused Indians (from India) with Native Americans and made a "War Cry" sound while speaking. The funny thing is she represents Santa Ana here in CA which is a "sanctuary city" that is home to many illegal aliens. She's also one of the first to call people racist for not wanting illegal aliens in this country. I guess it's OK to be racist as long as it's her.

POLITICS: Inland Native American leaders outraged at Loretta Sanchez's "war cry": Blog: Multicultural Empire

The video is pretty entertaining if you can take listening to this shrew's voice.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

One of Diane Feinsteins friends I suppose. Another Demon-Crat.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

James m said:


> One of Diane Feinsteins friends I suppose. Another Demon-Crat.


Bingo!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I read about her yesterday. She is an idiot. She will probably get elected. ( Sigh )


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

guy .... if I thought for even one second that any alternative to this Feinstein clone would be any better - I'd be on your side .... unfortunately, there's just write off areas of the country you just can't be concerned about .... 

she's just like Obammy .... not accountable for her actions - she still gets the votes


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Illini Warrior said:


> guy .... if I thought for even one second that any alternative to this Feinstein clone would be any better - I'd be on your side .... unfortunately, there's just write off areas of the country you just can't be concerned about ....
> 
> she's just like Obammy .... not accountable for her actions - she still gets the votes


Well said Sir.

These libtard hypocrit socialists will continue to get passes on their stupidity as long as they continue to promise free stuff to their ignorant greedy lazy constituents. And the mainstream media will continue to be complicit.

I could not give one rat's butt about her little mocking war cry to the ******. Most of these "American Indian" groups are way too sensitive anyway and are all about sucking from the Federal Teat so they are socialist and evil too in my book.

I was hoping to see her making fun of dot-heads too. Oh well maybe next time.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Just another looney....SAS,you gotta move.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

This is California, nothing surprises me from this liberal bastion.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

It's OK to be racist if Jesse Jackson or Al Sharpton do it also.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Well said Sir.
> 
> These libtard hypocrit socialists will continue to get passes on their stupidity as long as they continue to promise free stuff to their ignorant greedy lazy constituents. And the mainstream media will continue to be complicit.
> 
> ...


Oh she offended the "*********" too. She gave them a backhanded compliment by saying once she met them she was surprised how well spoken they are and they were nothing like she imagined. They're piss ed at her too. But like Prepared One said, she'll probably still win.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

With the last name of "Sanchez", she will win because she will get ALL of the Mexican (legal or illegal) votes.

California has been a lost cause for DECADES. Very sad. I can't even imagine VISITING that place, much less living there.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

PatriotFlamethrower said:


> With the last name of "Sanchez", she will win because she will get ALL of the Mexican (legal or illegal) votes.
> 
> California has been a lost cause for DECADES. Very sad. I can't even imagine VISITING that place, much less living there.


I agree CA has been going downhill for years but CA is a big place. There are still a few nice places and some beautiful scenery to see.


----------

